# Degerative Myeopathy



## David Hayes (Oct 22, 2010)

The sire to my GSD hsa developed"DM". This is my first "GSD" so I dont understand a lot of this stuff.The sire is 6 yrs old, Is this a breeding issue? I know I spelled Myelopathy wrong.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yes its a breeding issue , it is hereditary . unfortuanly only shows up when the dogs are older so they have usually already been bred, i had a dog with DM , not fun, but she lived till she was 14


----------



## David Hayes (Oct 22, 2010)

So what does that do for the breeding future of my dog? he is just a pup,should i have him fixed?I plan to get him titled if I can learn as fast as he does,But thats a big commitment for a dud.


----------



## David Hayes (Oct 22, 2010)

The breeder I bought him from seems very honest, but the act like its no big deal I just need an outside opinion.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a test for DM now. Contact OFA and get a kit for the test and then send it back in. You'll find our NOW if your boy has it, is a carrier or is clear. Best $60 bucks you could ever spend.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

There is a DNA test available now for DM. You can send in a sample and they will tell you if your dog is affected, a carrier, or clear (won't be clear if sire has it)

That would give you good guidelines for the possibility of a breeding future or not.

Sorry, posted at the same time.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

that test sounds good, for sure
such a big probelm in the breed , and hard to weed out due to it showing up later, but the test shoudl get things back on track , 
do not breed your dog if its a carrier


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Hayes said:


> So what does that do for the breeding future of my dog? he is just a pup,should i have him fixed?I plan to get him titled if I can learn as fast as he does,But thats a big commitment for a dud.


I've seen a couple working GSDs with DM and it's really pretty heart breaking when they want to be able to perform still and they cannot. Most end up getting euthanized when their quality of life deteriorates as they age. As others have said, definitely get the OFA test not only for your pup but for his breeding status. I got my two Malinois tested because one of the top researchers in DM is one of our neurology faculty at our vet school and she was collecting data, so it was free for me (both were DM negative). In fact, if you do the OFA test, the sample comes to Mizzou for the testing. Here's the site along with another general info site on DM:

http://offa.org/dnatesting/dm.html
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=2600


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a GSD/Dane that developed DM at about 9 yrs old. It was heartbreaking and nothing we could do at the time. (25 yrs ago)
We had to put him down because he was to large to move around on his own. 
The vet said because of the nerve degeneration he was in no pain.


----------

